# Dumb Mistake



## R-Man (May 28, 2006)

I learned the hard way what the blade guard is for on my table saw. The dr. says the thumb on the left hand may make it. But the trigger finger on the left hand, the final digit, is history. I am goinging to a bone surgeon on Friday to see if they can do anything. 

I always heard that a good woodworker does not have 10 fingers. But if you think about that a good woodworker does have 10 fingers.

Please be safe and keep your head in the game when you are playing.


----------



## cabinetman (Apr 23, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your mishap. The thought of what happened will last a lot longer than the pain. In 37 years of almost daily (at least 6 days a week) using machinery, I had one run in with a router bit that wasn't too bad, and a nick on the thumb from the TS that went to the bone and that's it. Didn't lose anything except for pride. It's a reminder. Both accidents I blame on my concentration level. You've can't be tired, under any influence, or become distracted. Along with the sermon, a clean work area and proper lighting is a plus.

If I question a procedure about its safety, I'll ask myself - "How is what I'm doing going to hurt me?"


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your accident R-Man. Here's hoping for the best. Good luck with the bone surgeon.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Dad gone it! I always hate to hear stories like this R-Man. I am so sorry this has happend and is a fresh reminder that we can never be too careful around WW tools and machinery. I hope the recovery is swift and the mental scars heal quickly as well. 

If you are up to it, I would like to hear more about exactly what went wrong so I can put it on my "AVOID" list.

We all wish you the very best and please keep us updated.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Thank you for your post R-Man. I know your experience was painful in more ways than one... so maybe this post will help keep someone else from going through it.
Wishing you all the best on your recovery.


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

that really sucks R-Man...I hope you get good news from the bone surgeon on friday.

Greg


----------



## vapochilled (May 2, 2007)

speedy recovery R-man, there but for the grace of god go all of us, we've all done dumb things. Sometimes you get away with it


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Real sorry to hear about that. Good luck with things. 

corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

R-Man,

Golly, really sorry to hear that bad news...

Hope they can do something...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi R-Man
Get well soon, all things will pass in time, thank God we can't recall PAIN.

It's a hard one to get out of your head because it's always a reminder that you will look at all the time...  always look at the best side of it it could have been worst I know many wood workers that can only count to 2 on one hand... 
Tables saws have a nick name called Shark Saws and will and can remove body parts in a heart beat...


--------------



R-Man said:


> I learned the hard way what the blade guard is for on my table saw. The dr. says the thumb on the left hand may make it. But the trigger finger on the left hand, the final digit, is history. I am goinging to a bone surgeon on Friday to see if they can do anything.
> 
> I always heard that a good woodworker does not have 10 fingers. But if you think about that a good woodworker does have 10 fingers.
> 
> Please be safe and keep your head in the game when you are playing.


----------

